

Node graph 3D modelling: Antimony - fezz
https://vimeo.com/125111378

======
fezz
links:
[http://mattkeeter.com/projects/antimony](http://mattkeeter.com/projects/antimony)
and [http://github.com/mkeeter/antimony](http://github.com/mkeeter/antimony)

Python scripting too.

